# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  Mtkreader v1.0.0.172

## gsm_bouali

* *   [FURIOUSGOLD]  MTKREADER V1.0.0.172 ADDED TO SUPPORT   PACK6     Fixed incorrect code problem that appears on some phones  Supported models: 
Alcatel OT-217/OT-217D
Alcatel OT-871A/OT-510A/OT-902
Alcatel OT-655w Vodafone Chat 
Alcatel OT-913/OT-916/OT-918/C918
Alcatel OT-C919/A919/C919
Alcatel OT-922/OT-928
Alcatel OT-W939/OT-W969
Alcatel OT-M960/OT-903
Alcatel OT-985
Alcatel OT-991/OT-992/OT-997/OT-998
Alcatel MOV2
Alcatel Pasadena 
ZTE V760/TELSTRA T760/TELSTRA T12
ZTE V788D
ZTE V856/V857/V875
ZTE V889M
ZTE V970
MOMODESIGN SERIES    *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## konda

merci sahbi

----------


## .:HeRo:.

مشكور على المتابعة

----------

